# HID's are in



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The 6000k HID's I installed on an 05 GTO are absolutely awesome. I plan night drives now which I never did before. HID's should have been a stock item for our Goats.

My question is very simple and regarding the adjustment of the lamps. There is a nut that directs you to turn right to raise and turn left to lower the beam. Is there something else that needs to be done because mine are tightened all the way and I still feel they be be raised slightly more?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

What are HIDs?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> The 6000k HID's I installed on an 05 GTO are absolutely awesome. I plan night drives now which I never did before. HID's should have been a stock item for our Goats.
> 
> My question is very simple and regarding the adjustment of the lamps. There is a nut that directs you to turn right to raise and turn left to lower the beam. Is there something else that needs to be done because mine are tightened all the way and I still feel they be be raised slightly more?





OldDog said:


> What are HIDs?


Congrats Frank! I knew you'd get it done.

OldDog, HIDs are "High Intensity Discharge" headlights. Very popular mod. They run cooler, are super bright, and available in a variety of colors (light wavelength colors)
I have 6000k in my lows and fogs. 6000k is pure white light. It's amazing what you can see at night with these things!

mac


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:cool
Thank you- it took me considerably longer than 90 minutes, but I had a heck of a time fiquring out the wiring. The instructions on my kit from Xenith Xenons were poor but the quality is very good. 

Any clue of adjusting the headlamps?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> :agree:cool
> Thank you- it took me considerably longer than 90 minutes, but I had a heck of a time fiquring out the wiring. The instructions on my kit from Xenith Xenons were poor but the quality is very good.
> 
> *Any clue of adjusting the headlamps*?


Turn the adjustment screw.
See it here.
Should only need 1 - 1 1/2 turns. Note that the pic is shown with the radiator shroud removed. There is a hole in the shourd for a lonf screw driver.

mac


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that was real silly of me.:lol: I found the screw to turn but I have to get a long phillips head to reach it. I can wait for the weekend.

Thank you Mac


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Now that was real silly of me.:lol: I found the screw to turn but I have to get a long phillips head to reach it. I can wait for the weekend.
> 
> Thank you Mac


Or, you could just pop the radiator shroud off. It's only held on by a few of those plastic plugs.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> The 6000k HID's I installed on an 05 GTO are absolutely awesome. I plan night drives now which I never did before. HID's should have been a stock item for our Goats.
> 
> My question is very simple and regarding the adjustment of the lamps. There is a nut that directs you to turn right to raise and turn left to lower the beam. Is there something else that needs to be done because mine are tightened all the way and I still feel they be be raised slightly more?


Where did you get them and what size or part#


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks mac, I like the sound of that. I have added anoth item to the Mod list.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

OldDog said:


> Thanks mac, I like the sound of that. I have added anoth item to the Mod list.


:cool No sweat.
Where in Md are you?


mac :cheers


----------

